
Python from scratch - hodbby
http://go.hodspot.com/2012/01/python-from-scratch.html
======
gdhillon
Congratulations hodspot. Hopefully this will inspire others.

~~~
hodbby
The name is Hod and thank you.

~~~
gdhillon
Sorry for butchering your name :( Btw, what are you planning on doing with
Python? Develop web applications or use it for testing?

~~~
hodbby
I guess both: To test since i am a tester anyway. To develop because i want to
create something. Somewhere in the distant my goal is to open my own Start-Up

